# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  Գարնանային է՞տ, թե՞ խեղկատակություն

## Վիշապ

Որևէ մեկը ինձ կբացատրի՞ խնդրեմ, թե ինչու են վերջին տարիներս ամեն գարնանը գլխատվում (բառիս բուն իմաստով) մայրաքաղաքի շատ փողոցների ծառեր։ Ընդ որում կտրվում են ոչ թե չոր ճյուղերը, կամ սաղարթն է նոսրացվում ու հավասարեցվում, կամ արանքի մեկը մյուսին խանգարող ճյուղերն են կտրվում, այլ կտրվում են ծառի բնից դուրս եկող *բոլոր* ճյուղերը, այն էլ բավականին ուշ՝ երբ արդեն բողբոջները պայթել են ու տերևներ են ձևավորվում։ Այսինքն կատարվում է մի իսկական բարբարոսություն բնության նկատմամբ։ Ես չգիտեմ նույնիսկ թե ինչ կարելի է անել, հազիվ թե նման հրաման տվողը մի գորշի չափ խելք կունենա բողոք լսել–հասկանալու։
Ինձ թվում է քաղաքապետարանը ունի խնդիր՝ ազատվել ծառերի վրա հայտնվող լվերից, ոջիլներից, բզեզներից։ Խնդրի լուծումը հետևյալն է՝ նախ վաղ գարնանը ու խորը աշնանը կրով ծառաբների սպիտակեցումն է, այնուհետև պարբերաբար սրսկումը միջատասպան նյութերով։ Քանի որ քաղաքային պայմաններում պետք է կիրառվեն կենսաբանորեն անվտանգ քիմիկատներ, որոնք բավականին թանկ արժեն, ապա մեր քաղաքի «իմաստուն» ղեկավարները դիմում են ռադիկալ միջոցի՝ կտրել ծառերի սաղարթները և վերջ։ Նույնիսկ սպիտակեցնելու կարիք չկա։ Նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ, որ նրանց ֆինանսական հաշիվներում այնուամենայնիվ գոյություն ունեն ծառերի քիմիկատներով մշակման հաշիվները, իսկ գումարով մարդիկ կարող են բոլ–բոլ զվարճանալ այս արդեն վաղուց ուռոդ քաղաքի աՆՆասուն ռեստորաններում։ Գուցե պետք է ընդհանրապես անցնել դեկորատիվ պլաստմասայե ծառերի՞։ Մի խոսքով մարդիկ, իսկ դուք մարդկանց տեսել ե՞ք։ Որտե՞ղ են մարդիկ։ Հեյ, ո՞վ կա…

----------


## lili-4

Ես կարծում եմ, որ սա այն  ցավոտ հարցերից մեկն է, որոնք հիմա պարզապես չեն նկատվում, բայց հետագայում ունենալու են մեծ ու անդառնալի բացասական հետևանքները: Հերիք էչ անխնա ավերվեցին մեր անտառները, և դա էլ այն երկրում, որում անտառները ընդամենը 13% են կազմում, հիմա էլ անցել են բնակավայրերի կանաչապատ տարացքներին: Ես չեմ ուզում քննարկելի այն բացասական հետևանքները ինչ մենք կունենանք այդ վայ էտից , բայց այն պատկերը, ինչ մենք տեսնում ենք, պարզապես խղճահարության զգացում եմ ինքս ապրում: Այդ խեղված ծառերը ինձ ձեռքերը կտրած նորահարսի պատկեր են հիշեցնում… :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

Այո:
Իրականում անբնական ոճիր է սա:
 :Angry2:

----------


## Racer

Համաձայն եմ, իրոք որ դա իսկական չարագործություն ու ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում է: Ծառերի հերն անիծում են: ՈՒ գնալով ծառերի քանակը պակասում է, այգիներն ու պուրակները՝ նոսրանում, փոխարենը շատանում են զանազան կրպակներն ու սրճարանները իսկ կտրված ծառերի փոխարեն օբյեկտների դիմաց՝ մայթեզրերին հայտնվում են ծաղկամանով դեկորատիվ բույսեր կամ լավագույն դեպքում ուղղակի կանաչ գազոն:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Ծառերը իրանց բոլոր ճյուղերին ու տերևներին սնունդ հասցնելու համար իրանց արմատները ստիպված մեծացնում են, և արմատները քանդում են փողոցների ասֆալտը: Դրա համար ստիպված բոլոր ճյուղերը կտրում են, որ արմատները չաճեն:
Կտրելուց հետո հաջորդ տարի գարնանը ծառերը ավելի են սիրունանում:
Ուղղակի խնդիրը էն ա, որ կտրելու ժամանակ կա, իսկ իրանք էտ ժամանակը անցնում ա ու նոր են սկսում կտրել: Թե չէ, էտ պրոցեսը էնքան էլ վախենալու չի  :Wink:

----------


## Racer

> Ծառերը իրանց բոլոր ճյուղերին ու տերևներին սնունդ հասցնելու համար իրանց արմատները ստիպված մեծացնում են, և արմատները քանդում են փողոցների ասֆալտը: Դրա համար ստիպված բոլոր ճյուղերը կտրում են, որ արմատները չաճեն:
> Կտրելուց հետո հաջորդ տարի գարնանը ծառերը ավելի են սիրունանում:
> Ուղղակի խնդիրը էն ա, որ կտրելու ժամանակ կա, իսկ իրանք էտ ժամանակը անցնում ա ու նոր են սկսում կտրել: Թե չէ, էտ պրոցեսը էնքան էլ վախենալու չի


Համաձայն եմ, բայց ոչ բոլոր ծառերն են նման հզոր արմատային համակարգ ստեղծում որ ասֆալտին վնաս տա և հետո դա հաշվի են առնում տնկելուց: 
Իսկ էտի այն ձևը որ կիրառվում է հիմա ուղղակի բարբարոսություն է ծառերի հանդեպ, քանի որ շատ խորն են էտում ու սխալ, կտրվածքների վրա էլ այգեգործական մածիկ չի քսվում, արդյունքում առաջանում են ճաքեր որոնք հետագայում մեծանալով ծառին հասցնում են ահռելի վնաս, ճաքերի մեջ էլ հարյուր ձևի վնասատու ա բազմանում ու թաքնվում: 
ՈՒղղակի հարկավոր ա ճիշտ ու ժամանակին էտել որպեսզի սաղարթի ու արմատների միջև բալանսը պահպանվի, ու չմոռանալ ոռոգման մասին:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց ոչ բոլոր ծառերն են նման հզոր արմատային համակարգ ստեղծում որ ասֆալտին վնաս տա և հետո դա հաշվի են առնում տնկելուց: 
> Իսկ էտի այն ձևը որ կիրառվում է հիմա ուղղակի բարբարոսություն է ծառերի հանդեպ, քանի որ շատ խորն են էտում ու սխալ, կտրվածքների վրա էլ այգեգործական մածիկ չի քսվում, արդյունքում առաջանում են ճաքեր որոնք հետագայում մեծանալով ծառին հասցնում են ահռելի վնաս, ճաքերի մեջ էլ հարյուր ձևի վնասատու ա բազմանում ու թաքնվում: 
> ՈՒղղակի հարկավոր ա ճիշտ ու ժամանակին էտել որպեսզի սաղարթի ու արմատների միջև բալանսը պահպանվի, ու չմոռանալ ոռոգման մասին:


Փաստ մնում ա փաստ: Հաջորդ տարի գարնանը նույն ծառերին կնայեք ու կտենաք ինչքան են սիրունացել  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Փաստ մնում ա փաստ: Հաջորդ տարի գարնանը նույն ծառերին կնայեք ու կտենաք ինչքան են սիրունացել


Իսկ ով է թույլ տալիս որ նայենք՞
Ինձ թվում է սա էլ ասֆալտ անելու նման մի բան է:
Քաղաքաանպետքարանը փող լվալու տեղ է սարքել...

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Իսկ ով է թույլ տալիս որ նայենք՞
> Ինձ թվում է սա էլ ասֆալտ անելու նման մի բան է:
> Քաղաքաանպետքարանը փող լվալու տեղ է սարքել...


Հաջորդ տարի կգաս  ԵՊՀ-ի դիմաց ու դեպի ներքև Ալեք Մանուկյանով կնայես ու կտենաս ինչքան "ակուրատնի" ա փողոցը ծառերի նոր ճյուղերով: Դժվար որևէ մեկը քեզ չթողի էտ տեսարանը նայես:
Համել փող ուտելու համար պատճառ պետք չի: Վերցնում ու ուտում են  :Jpit: 


Հ.Գ. Մեկա շնաձուկը քյառ ա ըլնելու  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Հաջորդ տարի կգաս  ԵՊՀ-ի դիմաց ու դեպի ներքև Ալեք Մանուկյանով կնայես ու կտենաս ինչքան "ակուրատնի" ա փողոցը ծառերի նոր ճյուղերով: Դժվար որևէ մեկը քեզ չթողի էտ տեսարանը նայես:
> Համել փող ուտելու համար պատճառ պետք չի: Վերցնում ու ուտում են 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկա շնաձուկը քյառ ա ըլնելու


Հա,բայց ինչքան գիտեմ անցյալ տարի էլ էին տենց արել,էս տարի էլ,էկող տարի էլ կկտրատեն բա դրա սիրանալը երբ ա լնում՞ :LOL: 
ու դրանով չեն բավարարվել լրիվ համալսարանի կողերն էլ են քանդե,հազար ու մի ձև շրջանցում էս,որ կարանաս համալսարան մտնես…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փաստ մնում ա փաստ: Հաջորդ տարի գարնանը նույն ծառերին կնայեք ու կտենաք ինչքան են սիրունացել


Հարգելիս, գյուղատնտեսության մեջ ժամանակին քչից–շատից քիթս խոթել եմ, քանզի ունեի մի հիանալի այգի՝ տանձենիներ, խնձորենիներ, ծիրանենիներ, կեռասենիներ, բալենիներ, դեղձենիներ… Ըստ իմ տկար գիտելիքների, սովորաբար ծառերի արմատները երիտասարդացնելու, ու առհասարակ ծառի կյանքը երկարացնելու համար կատարում են խորը էտ՝ նվազագայունը 10 տարին մեկ խոշոր ծառերի համար։ Այս ծառերի մեծամասնությունը կաղնիներ և հացենիներ են, որոնց արմատները ձգվում են խորը և ոչ թե տարածվում ու տարբեր տեղերից ծիլեր դուրս տալիս կեռասենու կամ բալենու նման։ Այսինքն այս թշվառ էությունները մեր «ողորկ ու հայելանման» ասֆալտին գրոշի չափ վնաս չեն կարող հասցնել։ Եվ ինչ վերաբերվում է հաջորդ տարի այս ծառերի գեղեցկությամբ հմայվելուն, ապա արդեն մի քանի տարի պիտի որ բախտ ունանաինք հմայվել, բայց ավաղ ամեն աստծո տարի կտրում են նույն ծառի նույն սաղարթը, որպեսզի հանկարծ որևէ մի քաղաքացու մտքով չանցնի հմայվել ծառերի գեղեցկությամբ, քանի որ կարող է այդ քաղաքացու մոտ դրանից գուցե հոգևոր վերելք լինի ու հանկարծ այդ պահին նրա մոտ ծնվեն բազմաթիվ վտանգավոր մտքեր՝ ասենք ազատություն, հայրենիք… ի՞նչ իմանաս :Think:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

> Հա,բայց ինչքան գիտեմ անցյալ տարի էլ էին տենց արել,էս տարի էլ,էկող տարի էլ կկտրատեն բա դրա սիրանալը երբ ա լնում՞
> ու դրանով չեն բավարարվել լրիվ համալսարանի կողերն էլ են քանդե,հազար ու մի ձև շրջանցում էս,որ կարանաս համալսարան մտնես…


Չէ անցյալ տարի համալսարանի մոտերը հաստատ չեն կտրել  :LOL: 
Ամեն տարի չեն կտրում: 
Ժողի, համալսարանի մոտով անցնելուց, իրոք ոնց որ "մեդալ" խաղալուց լինես  :LOL: 
Բայց որ չքանդեն չսարքեն վերջը ավելի վատա լինելու  :Smile:

----------


## Sunny Stream

... պարզապես հերթական չտեսություն ու բռիություն... ծառերը մշակելը մեզ մոտ նույնացվում է ծառերը մերկացնելու ու ճաղատացնելու հետ  :Angry2:  հետո էլ երկար ժամանակ քաղաքի տարբեր մասերում կտրված ճյուղեր են ընկած լինում...  :Sad:

----------


## Brigada

Երևի «օբյեկտներ» բացելու համար տարածք չի մնացել :Angry2:

----------


## lili-4

> Կտրելուց հետո հաջորդ տարի գարնանը ծառերը ավելի են սիրունանում:
> Ուղղակի խնդիրը էն ա, որ կտրելու ժամանակ կա, իսկ իրանք էտ ժամանակը անցնում ա ու նոր են սկսում կտրել: Թե չէ, էտ պրոցեսը էնքան էլ վախենալու չի


… Սիրո՞ւն... Չգիտեմ, թե որն է այս խեղված ծառերի մեջ գեղեցկությունը: Իմ պատկերացրած գեղեցիկի մեջ ես չեմ կարողանում տեղավորել: Գուցե այստեղ էլ է գործում Էյնշտեյնի տեսությունը…Ամեն անգամ այս ծառերի նայելիս մտածում եմ, թե ինչքան մեծ է գոյատևելու կամքը, որ գլխատված սաղարթի փոխարեն հիմա էլ նոր շիվեր են տալիս բնից: Գուցե խուսափում են բարձր երևալուց, փորձում են գոյատևել նման ձևով: Եվ ամեն ծառի նայելիս կարելի է հաշվել, թե քանի անգամ է դարձել մարդկային վայրագության զոհ` վկա բնի վրա օղակվող ճյուղերի թիվը: Ու կարծես էս ծառերն էլ հայի բախտ  ունենան:Ու ամեն էտի ժամանկ մարմնովս սարսուռ է անցնում, կարծես թե զգում եմ այն ցավը, որ մենք տալիս ենք ծառերին: Այն, ինչ որ ես զգում են, ծննունդ է տվել այս փոքրիկ պատմությանը, որ մինչև հիմա չգիտեի, թե որտեղ տեղադրել` ստեղծագործողի բաժնում, թե… Երևի սրանից հարմարը  չկա…

Ի ԶԵՆ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ, ԳԱՐՈՒՆԷ

Գարնան արևի ջերմությունը տաքացնում էր հողը, որն էլ արմատներով փոխանցվում էր ծառին: Երկար ու սառնաշունչ ձմռանից հետո հաճելի բերկրանք էր հաղորդում այդ տաքությունը: Ու այդ ջերմությունից լցվել, պրկվել էին ծառերի բողբոջները: Մի քանի օր էլ  ու չէր դիմանա  այդքան մեծ ու սպասված երջանկությանը, կպայթեր բողբոջն ու աշխարհին կժպտար դալար տերևը: Եվ այս տարի կարծես կրկնապատկվել էր այդ երջանկությունը, քանի որ ոչ միայն գեղեցիկ տերևներով պետք է զարդարեր իր սաղարթը, այլ պետք է այս տարի առաջին անգամ զգար մայրության բերկրանքը: Այո’, այո’, այս տարի առաջին անգամ պետք է ծաղկեր: Գեղեցիկ են լինելու իր ծաղիկները, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ դա իր ծաղիկներն են , այլ ինքն է լսել, թե ինչպես են իր ազգակիցների ծաղիկներով հիանում մարդիկ: Չգիտեր, թե ինչպես են իրենց անվանում մարդիկ, բայց գիտեր, որ այդ ծաղիկներից հետո պտղակալում են ու աշնանը հասուն վայրի շագանակներ են տալիս: Տեսել է, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ հավաքում, ինչ-որ դեղ ու բալասան անում…
Այս տարի իր պտուղներն էլ կհավաքեն, գուցե մեկին էլ ինքն օգնի: Ու այս զգացողությունից ավելի ձգվեց, հասակ առավ: Դե իրենք բարձրահասակ ծառ չեն, բայց իր շրջակայքում էլ չկան բարձրահասակներ: Եվ դա ոչ թե նրա համար, որ իր մոտ բարդի չկա, այլ պարզապես…
Այ դա  հիշելիս  անպայման դառնանում է: Նայում է իր կողքի բարդուն ու մի տեսակ խղճահարությամբ լցվում: Կողքի ծառերից լսել է, որ բարդիները բարձրահասակ, սլացիկ ծառեր են, և իրենից, գուցե և մարդկանցից շատ հեռու կան նման բարձրահասակներ: Իսկ այ իր կողքի բարդին իր հասակով հպարտանալու տեղ չունի, և պատճառն ամեն տարի մարդկանց կողմից կատարվող անխնա էտն է: Այնպես անխիղճ են կտրում, որ բարդուց միայն բունն ու ճյուղ հիշեցնող դատարկ ձողերն են մնում: Եվ միշտ զարմանում է այն կամքի, ապրելու և լինելու մեծ ցանկության  վրա, որ ուներ բարդին: Մի ամբողջ տարի կարծես կյանքի ու մահվան պայքար է գնում, և արդյունքում բարդու բնի կեղևի տակ կոշտացող օղակն էր, որից հաջորդ տարի շիվեր էին դուրս գալիս: Ինչն էր պատճառը, որ նոր շիվերը ոչ թե հատված ճյուղերից, այլ ծառի բնից էին աճում: Գուցե վախենում էին նոր վայրագությունից, վախենում էին մարդկանց աչքին բարձրահասակ երևալուց: Ու փորձում էին գոյատևել այս ձևով, շիվեր տալ, դալար տերևներ ունենալ` թեկուզ լինելով գաճաճ ու տձև բարդի: 
Տխուր էր, ու ջերմության խինդով ապրող ծառը փոխեց հայացքը, որ չտեսնի խեղված բարդուն, բայց հայացք թեքելու մեջ էլ պետք է զգուշ լինել, չնկատել մյուս խեղված ծառերին, քանի որ այս բարդին միակը չէ: Որոշեց կտրվել տխուր մտքերից ու դրա փոխարեն ապրել այն սպասվելիք երջանկությամբ, որ կունենա այս տարի : Մտքի թելը կտրվեց իրենց մոտեցող մեքենայի աղմուկից ու ծխի տհաճ հոտից: Ախ այս ծուխը, դրանից ուղղակի սրտխաղնոց է զգում ու նախանձում հեռու- հեռվում , մարդկանցից ու մեքնաներից հեռու ապրող ծառերին: Նայեց ու տեսավ մեքենայի մոտ խմբված մարդկանց: Մարմնով սառսուռ անցավ: Գիտեր, թե դրանք ովքեր են: Ճիշտ է, ինքը երբեք նրանց կացնի հարվածը չէր զգացել իր մարմնի վրա, բայց ականատես էր , թե ինչպես են անխնա կտրում իր հարևանների ճյուղերը, ու չէր կարող մոռանալ ցավից եկող նրանց տնքոցը: Չէր սխալնել, մոտեցան ու եռանդով անցան գործի: Ախ, ինչ անխիղճ  են, ինչ անսիրտ: Փակեց աչքերը, որ չտեսնի այդ վայրենի տեսարանը: Միայն թե շուտ անցնի ժամանակը:  Ինչքա՞ն ժամանկ էր անցել, չգիտեր, բայց աչքերը բացեց ուժեղ ցավից: Ի՞նչ, այս ի՞նչ է կատարվում: Իրեն էլ բաժին հասավ: Ախր ինքը բարդի չէ, ինքը բարձրահասակ չէ, բայց ո՞վ էր իրեն լսողը…
…. Գարնանային մայրամուտի արևի ջերմության մեջ այքան ուժ չկար, որ կարողանար չորացնել ձեռքերը կտրած նորահարսի նմանվող ծառի արցունքները: Գարնան արևից ջերմացած արմատը հողից ջուր էր փոխանցում վերև, դեպի սաղարթ, որ սնունդ տար ծաղկելու խատրաստ ծառին, բայց…Բայց դրանք հիմա  միայն  կուտակվում էին հատված ճյուղերի թարմ վերքի վրա ու ծառի ու սահում , սահում դեպի ցած`փորձելով հասնել ծառի տակ թափված ծաղկելու պատրաստ ավերված ճյուղերին: Նայում էր ճյուղերին մայրության բերկրանքից զրկված ծառն ու զգում, էե ինչպես է բնի վրա ` կեղևի տակ կարծրանում, կուտակվում հոգու դառնությունը, դառնում օղակ, ու հասկանում  էր, որ մյուս տարի իր շիվերն էլ ոչ թե գագաթից, այլ բնից են աճելու…Եվ դեռ քանի՞ տարի, ու երբևէ կապրի՞ մայրության բերկրանքը…

----------


## Lady-In-Red

ես որոշեցի նոր թեմա չբացել, այլ այստեղ գրել, շուտով պատրաստվում են մեր շենքի դիմացի գեղեցիկ ծառերը կտրել , որպեսզի ավտոտնակ կառուցեն , :Sad:  մինչև վերջերս արդեն կտրել են շատ գեղեցիկ ծառեր ու "ավտոտնակներից բազմագույն անճոռնի դարպասներով պարիսպներ" են կառուցել, ցավալի է, դա բարբարոսություն է, սիրտս կծկվում է, երբ հասկանում եմ, որ այլևս չեմ լսելու այդ մնացած մի քանի ծառերի հաճելի խշշոցը :Cray:  :Cray:  ու փոխարենը մի քանի օր հետո տեսնելու եմ հերթական "պարիսպը", իրոք նյարդերիս ազդում է, ինձ թվում է, թե ես ապրում եմ մեքենաների կայանատեղիում, :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray:

----------

